
W2018 what happened? - jxr006
What happened in winter 2018? Why are there so few companies that went through Y?
======
tlb
There's a list of 144 at
[https://www.ycombinator.com/companies/?batch=w2018](https://www.ycombinator.com/companies/?batch=w2018).

That was a moderate increase from 120 in the previous batch.

(That's only including public launched startups).

~~~
jxr006
something was wrong with the website. When i looked first, there were only a
dozen or so. thanks.

